# Beretta px4 laser



## meg827

Hi everyone.. i was looking for some advice. My boyfriend recently just bought a beretta px4 and i was going to buy him the laser for it. I see two lasers on the beretta website but not sure which one is better. 

1. LASERMAX Rechargeable Green Laser for Beretta PX4 Compact and SC
2. LASERMAX UNI-MAX, RED LASER UNIT for Beretta


Does anyone know anything about these? Which one is better?


----------



## denner

http://www.acrforum.com/forum/showthread.php/329-Pistol-light-w-laser-review

Above is a laser review which might be helpful.

I'd give the Viridian x5l (gen 2) laser&light or the Viridian Sub Comp Green Laser with Tac Light a very hard look before I'd purchase either of the above. I've read the rechargeable model is too easy to engage and battery life between charges is not optimal. Green laser is the way to go for visibility at distance and at day, however green lasar tends to use more battery than the red.


----------



## C1

Check out the laser fit to your particular firearm first. Not all lasers fit all models the same as the barrel length and size/shape of the trigger guard are different. IMO, having an ambidextrous steady on AND momentary on switch is a must with the option of light only, laser only or light and laser; but those are my qualifications. Mine is similar to the Sreamlight TLR 2 light and laser combo.


----------



## 1jimmy

i just look at beretta lasers and i think either one will do the job just fine at face value, one big concern is are they instinctive activation meaning does the laser come on a soon as you grab the gun, if not then the laser would not be good for self protection. i use crimson trace lasers and most of them have a button on the back that activates the laser automatically when you grab the grip. i checked and they don't make a laser for your gun. that's all i know!


----------



## BerettaPX4sub9mm

Buy a Laser Max micro rail, I have two and they are fine. $115 at Optic planet don,t buy a bigger rail it might not fit, I have a Sub compact PX4 the compact and sub cannot take along rail sight. Red is better, Green shines back to gun, and uses batteries faster.Holsters are a problem. I have a # 03 Uncle Mike. Pocket. molded holsters will not take the rail mounted Laser. What size PX4 is he have? full? Compact? Sub? Laser Max Micro.


----------

